

Google releases YouTube Capture app to upload videos directly to YouTube - timothya
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/youtube-capture/id576941441

======
timothya
When you go to take a video in portrait mode, it refuses to continue until you
rotate the phone into landscape, which is a nice touch. Maybe this will cut
down on all the videos suffering from vertical video syndrome:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA>

